# Need suggestion on PSU for the following Spec!



## Mercer (Oct 28, 2012)

I am building a new Mid range Gaming PC(My first self assembled PC!)...I am having problems on selecting the PSU and its getting out to be a pain in the a**. People are scaring the sh* out of me that i could crap my motherboard if i use a dumb PSU. Here is the SPEC:

CPU: AMD FX 6100 @ 3.3 GHz
GPU: Zotac Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 Ti 1 GB
Motherboard: ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 Motherboard
Hard Drive: WD Caviar Blue 500 GB
RAM: Corsair Vengence DDR3 4 GB @ 1600 MHz

I know...most of these parts are cheap a**...but hey i am no hardcore gamer . I have the Corsair VS450 PSU in my mind but is that enough? as the PSU calculator suggested me a 400 W supply...But i am not taking any risks on the PSU part...So yah, I need some good suggestions! TY!


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 28, 2012)

[offtopic] you should opt for a higher capacity HD. say, 1TB?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 29, 2012)

Mercer said:


> I am building a new Mid range Gaming PC(My first self assembled PC!)...I am having problems on selecting the PSU and its getting out to be a pain in the a**. People are scaring the sh* out of me that i could crap my motherboard if i use a dumb PSU. Here is the SPEC:
> 
> CPU: AMD FX 6100 @ 3.3 GHz
> GPU: Zotac Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 Ti 1 GB
> ...



Your Stuff aint cheap at all,I would rather say its very sensible and frugal. For a PSU a Corsair CX430V2 is an adequate option but if you have future upgrades in mind better get a Corsair GS500. Chuck the VS450 out,not that good.


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 29, 2012)

take anything from GS series of corsair or GX series from CM...
stay away from vengeance...go for gskills...or even Corsair XMS 3 is good..
as for the motherboard...try to take a 970 series motherboard..or u *may* face issues with the Turbo


----------



## Mercer (Oct 29, 2012)

I might switch to a better Graphics card in the future so i might as go with the 500 W option....The GS 500 is bit more costlier than the Seasonic ECO 500...they both provide two PCI-e Power connectors....Which should i choose? 

And Thank You all for the suggestions on the Motherboard and the RAM...verily appreciated....I already have a  500 GB hard Drive which i am planning to RAID with this one so i don't have the necessity of another 1TB...

And also i need suggestions on cheap but yet good Cases....just enough to fit all of these parts...TY!


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 29, 2012)

for cases, IMO, you should go for Desi brands. iBall, Frontech etc. they make sturdy and flashy cases. but beware of the PSU that come bundled.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 29, 2012)

For a Cabinet get a NZXT Gamma or Beta Evo - Rs 2600. If you are not gonna overclock to the teeth stick with the Vengeance but if you are going to overclock then get the GSkill Ripjaws.


----------



## pinball (Oct 29, 2012)

Mercer said:


> I am building a new Mid range Gaming PC(My first self assembled PC!)...I am having problems on selecting the PSU and its getting out to be a pain in the a**. People are scaring the sh* out of me that i could crap my motherboard if i use a dumb PSU.
> please visit this link eXtreme Power Supply Calculator v2.5 &enter your system config.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

Mercer said:


> I might switch to a better Graphics card in the future so i might as go with the 500 W option....The GS 500 is bit more costlier than the Seasonic ECO 500...they both provide two PCI-e Power connectors....Which should i choose?
> 
> And Thank You all for the suggestions on the Motherboard and the RAM...verily appreciated....I already have a  500 GB hard Drive which i am planning to RAID with this one so i don't have the necessity of another 1TB...
> 
> And also i need suggestions on cheap but yet good Cases....just enough to fit all of these parts...TY!



if GS500 is costilier go with CX500v2


----------



## Mercer (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you all for the Valuable suggestions! Pics of the Build coming soon!


----------

